# BBW in Academia Show Yourself



## tonynyc (Apr 2, 2009)

*Time for BBW in Academia to represent....*
=====================================================
*What a wonderful video - we need more Instructors like Dr. Owen*.  

*Youtube clip: Goddess Les*

Dr. Lesleigh Owen


----------



## That1BigGirl (Apr 2, 2009)

Amazing. When I first came to dims ... I guess it's been nearly a year... I never would have thought I could be like her. I'm not to that point- but I can visualize myself there now. 

Point... I cried at this, but because of happiness and appreciation.

I have nothing to offer for this thread right now- but my gratitude for you starting it.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 2, 2009)

That1BigGirl said:


> Amazing. When I first came to dims ... I guess it's been nearly a year... I never would have thought I could be like her. I'm not to that point- but I can visualize myself there now.
> 
> Point... I cried at this, but because of happiness and appreciation.
> 
> I have nothing to offer for this thread right now- but my gratitude for you starting it.



I'm glad that you enjoyed the video and that you are also going on the same journey in academia. Are you also about to start a doctoral program?


----------



## That1BigGirl (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not that far along yet. I will be in (I hope) 3 more years. It seems a long time, but I've learned time flies.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 3, 2009)

I often share this story with friends who embark on their Doctoral quest. It's never too late....

*It's a shame that stories like these get lost time. This past June marks the 150th birth date of Dr. Anna Julia Cooper.* 







*Dr. Anna Julia Cooper (August 10th,1858 - February 27,1964) 

Dr. Cooper obtained her Doctorate at the Age of 67 in 1925 *.

*Upon accepting her Doctorate from the Sorbonne of France, Dr. Anna Julia Cooper said *

*"I take at your hands this diploma, not as a symbol of cold intellectual success in my achievement at the Sorbonne,but with the warm pulsing heart throbs of a people's satisfaction in my humble efforts to serve them". *

Source :
http://www.us-organization.org/position/documents/ContemplatingAnnaJuliaCooper.pdf

=======================================
_Anna Julia Cooper was born in Raleigh, North Carolina on August 10, 1858. Cooper was the eldest of two daughters born to an enslaved black woman, Hannah Stanley and her white master George Washington Haywood (Rashidi, 2002). According to Rashidi (2002) "Cooper possessed an unrelenting passion for learning and a sincere conviction that black women were equipped to follow intellectual pursuits (on-line)." This was a claim that seemed reasonable, because at the age of seven, Cooper was accepted into a teacher's training program at St. Augustine's Normal School and Collegiate Institute, a placement that required prior academic training (Biography Resource Center, 2001 (BRC), 2001). 
Cooper eventually graduated to the teachers level and married George C. Cooper who was also a former slave in, 1877. She was forced to leave her teaching position because of her marriage, which was quite an unfortunate situation because her husband died two years later (BRC, 2001). Cooper never remarried. 

Although she was born into slavery she had no recollection of the events of her slavery as a child, but she does recall events from the civil war as well as the earlier stages or the feminist movement. Cooper declared herself "the voice of the South (BRC, 2001, on-line, extracted 10/30/2002),"because during the "fledging" of the feminist movement, it all but ignored minority women. According to the BRC (2001) when Cooper's first book "A Voice from the South by a Black Woman of the South" was released to the public, it was declared the first work of an African-American feminist. 

Cooper died of an heart attack on February 27, 1964 at the age of 105 in Washington, D.C. (BRC, 2001). She lived an eventful life that lead her from the belly of slavery to the dawn of the civil rights movement lead by Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. and other prominent black leaders of the time. Cooper wrote two additional book from the one mentioned earlier, "L'Attitude de la France a l'Egard de l'Esclavage pendant la Revolution" and "Le Pelerinage de Charlemagne: Voyage a Jerusalem et a Constantinople." 

Cooper's life is one that exemplifies an individual committed to social change and anyone's ability to overcome the obstacles of sexism and or racism and this is why her work as a "scholar, educator, and activist is evidence of the tremendous energy demanded of those who wanted to create change in the black community during the tumultuous period in which she lived (Epstein & Khomassi, on-line, extracted 10/30/2002)."_

Source

Dr. Ann Julia Cooper

==========================================================

*other sources*

Anna Julia Cooper


PanAfrica News on Dr. Anna Julia Cooper


----------



## butch (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting that video, Tony. I will admit to knowing quite a few fat people in academia. There are more than you might realize, but I don't know if they all have youtube videos, especially ones as wonderful as Lesleigh's is.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 3, 2009)

ty for posting. one of the sad stereotypes is that BBWs are not highly educated and intelligent. there are a lot of us out there. at 45 i've done a lot of studying and a lot of educating. i don't think that will end anytime soon because i'm so curious about everything and there are still so many things out there to think about.


----------



## ladle (Apr 3, 2009)

Smart Beautiful Big Women
*SWOON*:smitten:
Is it a fetish to be attracted to smart women?...lol

--EDIT--
Oooh...wait.....talking astrophysics while eating cereal....NOT HOT!
Just saying..there is a limit!
--EDIT--


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 3, 2009)

ladle said:


> Smart Beautiful Big Women
> *SWOON*:smitten:
> Is it a fetish to be attracted to smart women?...lol



No: it's the sign of a smart (and confident) man!


----------



## ladle (Apr 3, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> No: it's the sign of a smart (and confident) man!



Well thank you!
I hope it's true


----------



## GregW (Apr 4, 2009)

Intelligent big beautiful women? Yes, oh yes! :smitten:

Cool video! I've met Lesleigh and some of the people in videos that link to hers and they are indeed all that.

Best of luck to all those pursuing a doctorate. I received a M.S. in 2004, then completed coursework and qualifying exam for the Ph.D - but things are currently derailed due to major professor's family situation. So I'm not sure how things will end up, but I've enjoyed the experience so far. I had an assistantship and the GI Bill at the time (so I did not have to go into debt) and I have a good job now. I'm getting ready to leave for a training session, and some of the people running it are intelligent fat women.


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 8, 2009)

Fatties in academia... holla!

I am what one friend dubbed an "art history motherfucker."


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 8, 2009)

butch said:


> Thanks for posting that video, Tony. I will admit to knowing quite a few fat people in academia. There are more than you might realize, but I don't know if they all have youtube videos, especially ones as wonderful as Lesleigh's is.




*Hi Butch:
That Youtube video was a heck of a find - I'll see if there are anymore out there;but, Dr. Lesleigh's was great. I do come across some interesting stories-but, please post any you might have. 
*



superodalisque said:


> ty for posting. one of the sad stereotypes is that BBWs are not highly educated and intelligent. there are a lot of us out there. at 45 i've done a lot of studying and a lot of educating. i don't think that will end anytime soon because i'm so curious about everything and there are still so many things out there to think about.



*Hi Felecia: 

The overall numbers have been encouraging. Of course there are other factors to consider that 

1. There are not enough Women Doctorate in the Sciences
2. There has been a slight decline in Minority Doctorates.
3. Given the current economic state- some folks feel that they can get a better ROI with an MBA or Law Degree or other type of Terminal Masters (MS) Program (ie, Master in Public Health, Masters in Urban Planning) 

I have been trying to find some recent studies and maybe some other Dimmers can post-but, here are the numbers from a 2002 study.

==================================================

"Of all the doctorates awarded in 2001, 22,769 went to men and 17,901 to women. The total for men has 
declined steadily for the last five years, and in 2001 declined by 1.7 percent. The number of doctorates earned by women rose in 2000,but dropped in 2001 by 1.1 percent. 

While the total number of women U.S. Citizens who earned doctorates declined, they made up 49.5 percent of the total, an increase of one-tenth of a percentage point over their share of the 2000 total."

Source

Chronicles of Higher Education 2002*

http://chemed.chem.pitt.edu/wits/pdf/Chronicle_22Nov02_pA13.pdf
==================================================



sweet&fat said:


> Fatties in academia... holla!
> 
> I am what one friend dubbed an "art history motherfucker."



*Hi Sweet& Fat: 
You would be... "The Doctor of Rubenesque".  Educating Young Fat Admiring, Art Loving Collegiate Minds One Step at A Time.*


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 8, 2009)

ladle said:


> Smart Beautiful Big Women
> *SWOON*:smitten:
> Is it a fetish to be attracted to smart women?...lol
> 
> ...



I love a smart woman - books smarts, streetwise smarts , degree smarts it's all good in my books. :bow:




Dr. Feelgood said:


> No: it's the sign of a smart (and confident) man!



I agree Doctor - couldn't have said it better....



GregW said:


> Intelligent big beautiful women? Yes, oh yes! :smitten:
> 
> Cool video! I've met Lesleigh and some of the people in videos that link to hers and they are indeed all that.
> 
> Best of luck to all those pursuing a doctorate. I received a M.S. in 2004, then completed coursework and qualifying exam for the Ph.D - but things are currently derailed due to major professor's family situation. So I'm not sure how things will end up, but I've enjoyed the experience so far. I had an assistantship and the GI Bill at the time (so I did not have to go into debt) and I have a good job now. I'm getting ready to leave for a training session, and some of the people running it are intelligent fat women.



*
GregW:

Lucky you - i think they should repeat the training session for outsiders 
Good luck with those Doctorate goals.. It's never out of reach.... 

*


----------



## Tania (Apr 8, 2009)

I keep telling my mom I'm gonna have my Juris Doctor diploma tattooed on one asscheek, and "Property of the U.C. Regents" tattooed on the other. 

Because KLASSY is how I roll. 

~ Kali
Cal '97, Boalt '00 (Earl Warren Plan, Yo)


----------



## ladle (Apr 9, 2009)

Agreed 100%. 'Booksmarts' and 'just common sense smart' and 'hold a conversation smart' and 'humorous smart'.
I have met my share of people, female or male, who while VERY intelligent, were boring as SHITE and unfunny/gullible as hell.




tonynyc said:


> I love a smart woman - books smarts, streetwise smarts , degree smarts it's all good in my books. :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goodthings (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a BSc with honours and a BA. Was working on MA but had to withdraw due to personal issues


----------



## James (Apr 9, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Fatties in academia... holla!
> 
> I am what one friend dubbed an "art history motherfucker."



Professor Sweet N. Fat
Dept. Muthafuckin' Art History

lol...brilliant...ha


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm an education whore.....can't get enough of it. :happy:


----------



## butch (Apr 12, 2009)

If you're interested in seeing what happens when fat is studied in academia, check out the program for the recently ended PCA/ACA conference:

http://pcaaca.org/conference/national.php

If you download the PDF file, put 'fat studies' into the search box and there are 6 panels of interesting fat-related goodness.


----------



## shellbelle (Apr 13, 2009)

i wrote a thesis and ran a research project on a few FAs and their ladyfriends in the buffalo, ny area, and i've hosted a few workshops on fat acceptance at the university at buffalo. also, i am super duper interested in understanding why fat studies, if they are ever studied, are always lumped into women's and gender studies programs... i like looking at the correlation of gender and size in our society. so uh, here i am, bbw in academia, showing myself.


----------



## shellbelle (Apr 13, 2009)

oh, also, i had originally found these forums about a year ago while doing research. strangely enough.


----------



## TygerKitty (Apr 14, 2009)

ladle said:


> Smart Beautiful Big Women
> *SWOON*:smitten:
> Is it a fetish to be attracted to smart women?...lol
> 
> ...



What's wrong with astrophysics over breakfast?

I have a bachelor's degree in astrophysics and am finishing my master's in Earth science this summer; I'll be done with the secondary education program in a few weeks as well!


----------



## ladle (Apr 14, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> What's wrong with astrophysics over breakfast?
> 
> I have a bachelor's degree in astrophysics and am finishing my master's in Earth science this summer; I'll be done with the secondary education program in a few weeks as well!



OK....I'll admit...I am a simpleton. Things that confuse me also bore me. But I am sure that there are LOADS of FA's for whom Astrophysics is second only to bellies as a turn on! Maybe if you were to align your thesis more in line with the Physics Involved In the Continual Belly Jiggle....hmmmm...


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 14, 2009)

shellbelle said:


> ... also, i am super duper interested in understanding why fat studies, if they are ever studied, are always lumped into women's and gender studies programs...



I suspect it's pretty innocent. I believe people usually start out within their discipline reflecting the values they've been taught because you start with a set of terms, definitions etc. Only when you hear the prevailing language can you begin to challenge that. Challenging the conventional discourses on beauty is or at least was one of the hot spots in women's studies. Edgy topics attract attention and interest. The same edgy topic might also work in, say, information studies or religion, but that's not usually what attracts people to the discipline in the first place. 

I think there's research to be done in drama concerning body image and size, both in the texts and in performance and reception. While the time-frame for cinema studies is comparatively short there may be lots to investigate there as well. I am hoping to see some cross-over: inter-disciplinary work being done where one can draw on the strengths and insights from different disciplines (e.g. drama or film, AND women's studies). In the process, the boundaries between disciplines get redrawn.


----------



## shellbelle (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree that is most likely why--after all, women's studies as paved the way for gender studies and queer studies as we know it. It's often a place where ideas that aren't discussed elsewhere can be discussed, and the multiplicative model of feminism really allows for studies of fat phobia because it looks at privilege from all angles... so, size privilege would def. fit in there as well. 

I guess my only beef with it is that I feel like sociologists should be looking at this stuff as well... American studies, African-American studies, etcetc should be looking at it because (and this is coming from a tried and true women's studies scholar) things that are studied under the WS banner are not always taken as seriously. I mean, that's a whole issue itself, but I'd love to see a study on fat phobia that was qualitative and sociological in nature outside of the WS discipline. That's all.


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 14, 2009)

Has any of you ladies has had any problem being too smart? I am a woman that has many interests. I am extremely curious. At the moment I am studying to earn my bachelors in education and ESL certification. I want to teach English in Japan. And I am a woman that is knowledgeable in computers, Asian culture, animation, computer graphics, and digital arts. I am fluent in English, and Spanish. I am currently learning Japanese and Chinese is next on the list. However, in the past when I told guys my interest I feel they get overwhelmed or maybe is just to much for them to handle.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 14, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Has any of you ladies has had any problem being too smart? I am a woman that has many interests. I am extremely curious. At the moment I am studying to earn my bachelors in education and ESL certification. I want to teach English in Japan. And I am a woman that is knowledgeable in computers, Asian culture, animation, computer graphics, and digital arts. I am fluent in English, and Spanish. I am currently learning Japanese and Chinese is next on the list. However, in the past when I told guys my interest I feel they get overwhelmed or maybe is just to much for them to handle.



No, not ever. My partner is a smarty just like me - both highly educated and still persuing advanced degrees. She's getting ready to start working on her PhD, actually...so the we are tightening up things as far as spending goes.

But um, back to the issue -- if a guy or girl gets overwhelmed because you're intelligent that's probably not the person you really want to be with anyway. I kinda think someone would have to really be down on themselves and have some insecurity and confidence issues if they tend to shy away from driven, educated women. I believe any self-actualized person would find someone who appreciates a...life of the mind and intellectual pursuits, to be refreshing. 

So don't worry girl! Nerdy is the new sexy!


----------



## TygerKitty (Apr 15, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Has any of you ladies has had any problem being too smart? I am a woman that has many interests. I am extremely curious. At the moment I am studying to earn my bachelors in education and ESL certification. I want to teach English in Japan. And I am a woman that is knowledgeable in computers, Asian culture, animation, computer graphics, and digital arts. I am fluent in English, and Spanish. I am currently learning Japanese and Chinese is next on the list. However, in the past when I told guys my interest I feel they get overwhelmed or maybe is just to much for them to handle.



I have been told I was "too smart"; it's just a cop-out. Such a totally lame excuse. If I can hang with my 8th grade students, teach gymnastics to 2 year olds as well as teach Earth Science to college students then there's no reason someone should feel overwhelmed. It's not as though I sit and talk about astrophysics all day long or something! 

If a guy says I'm "too smart" then I steer clear of him; he's not for me... end of story.

On the other hand... I've also had a guy tell me I couldn't POSSIBLY be a physics major (this was a few years ago when I was still pursuing my degree in physics) and this was in the midst of hitting on me at a party! :doh: He graduated from the same university I did and my professors told me to stay away from him when I told them the story. This guy actually had the balls to ask me physics questions to prove I could answer them correctly and even after I answered them correctly he still said women couldn't have degrees in physics. LAME!!!!!!


----------



## TygerKitty (Apr 15, 2009)

ladle said:


> OK....I'll admit...I am a simpleton. Things that confuse me also bore me. But I am sure that there are LOADS of FA's for whom Astrophysics is second only to bellies as a turn on! Maybe if you were to align your thesis more in line with the Physics Involved In the Continual Belly Jiggle....hmmmm...



Awh, the universe and stars are super awesome! It's so much fun to ponder the fate of the universe when you look up at the stars rather than just look for the big dipper. And, my thesis is in science education and the advancement of women through high school --> college --> graduate degree programs in science .

Belly jiggle can be studied in person and in private


----------



## butch (Apr 15, 2009)

shellbelle said:


> I agree that is most likely why--after all, women's studies as paved the way for gender studies and queer studies as we know it. It's often a place where ideas that aren't discussed elsewhere can be discussed, and the multiplicative model of feminism really allows for studies of fat phobia because it looks at privilege from all angles... so, size privilege would def. fit in there as well.
> 
> I guess my only beef with it is that I feel like sociologists should be looking at this stuff as well... American studies, African-American studies, etcetc should be looking at it because (and this is coming from a tried and true women's studies scholar) things that are studied under the WS banner are not always taken as seriously. I mean, that's a whole issue itself, but I'd love to see a study on fat phobia that was qualitative and sociological in nature outside of the WS discipline. That's all.



Lesleigh Owen, the subject of the video tonynyc posted, is a sociologist. Since I'm now outing myself as fat studies scholar, I can attest that folks in all types of disciplines do fat studies work, and that is one of the things I like about fat studies, that it is so interdisciplinary and can't be contained in one discipline. 

Yes, you'll find a lot of fat studies work under the heading of women's studies and/or gender studies, but you'll also find people in these disciplines doing fat studies work: business, philosophy, education, anthropology, psychology, geography, religious studies, history, american studies, musicology, disability studies, political studies, law, communications, film studies, art history, theater, rhetoric/composition/technical/creative writing, and english. That is by no means an exhaustive list, and does not include folks in the 'hard sciences' who are part of the academic wing of HAES studies.

I've been lucky enough to hear a lot of smart, exciting scholarship in the realm of fat studies for over 4 years now, and it is a field with a lot of incisive scholarship, with lots of room to grow. I'm glad to hear about your work, shellbelle, and would be interested to hear more about it.


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 15, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Has any of you ladies has had any problem being too smart? I am a woman that has many interests. I am extremely curious. At the moment I am studying to earn my bachelors in education and ESL certification. I want to teach English in Japan. And I am a woman that is knowledgeable in computers, Asian culture, animation, computer graphics, and digital arts. I am fluent in English, and Spanish. I am currently learning Japanese and Chinese is next on the list. However, in the past when I told guys my interest I feel they get overwhelmed or maybe is just to much for them to handle.



I don't really like the idea of being too smart.....there may be such a thing, I suppose, but to me being smart means being open to new ways of seeing things, so if someone sees you as being too smart, then maybe they're seeing you from a perspective that you've never seen before....maybe look at it from their point of view....or, maybe they're just intimidated.....lol.

Aside from that...I taught English in France for a year and it was one of the most amazing experiences in my life! Good luck to you with your Japanese endeavor...it will be what you make of it, so live it up!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 15, 2009)

The YAY Scale - we need a YAY Scale in every State & Every Bash. 

Here's a nice video on the Fat People Movement & some points regarding Academia and Fat Studies (Sondra Solovay,Esq.)

VC2:Fat People Movement


1.Kelly Cochran -Phat Dancer (Phat Fly Girls - Dance Troupe) 

The Dancers are gorgeous & is there some lucky BHM with them at the end of this clip. 

www.bigmoves.org

----------------------------------------------------------

2. Marilyn Wann - Fat Activist - Fatso & the YAY Scale


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

3. Sondra Solovay -Lawyer - author "Tipping the Scales of Justice" -Fat Studies Project


----------



## Fenrisulfr (Apr 16, 2009)

This was one of the first threads that I saw upon joining, and I was so happy to see it. As a neuroscience nerd as well as a bhm with a predilection for the curvier girls, well... intelligent bbw make me weak in the knees and send my heart all a-flutter.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll be completing my Masters in December. woo hoo.


----------



## ladle (Apr 16, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> Awh, the universe and stars are super awesome! It's so much fun to ponder the fate of the universe when you look up at the stars rather than just look for the big dipper. And, my thesis is in science education and the advancement of women through high school --> college --> graduate degree programs in science .
> 
> Belly jiggle can be studied in person and in private



Lucky for you I happened to pack my Jiglometer


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 16, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Has any of you ladies has had any problem being too smart? [...] However, in the past when I told guys my interest I feel they get overwhelmed or maybe is just to much for them to handle.





TygerKitty said:


> I have been told I was "too smart"; it's just a cop-out.
> 
> If a guy says I'm "too smart" then I steer clear of him; he's not for me... end of story.



I have heard how "intimidating" I am, both as a PhD student and now as a professor, which just makes me laugh inside. It's true that you have to be smart and intellectually curious to be with me romantically, but that takes many forms. I never ever lord my knowledge (such as it is) over anyone and in fact love to hear what other people know/think. What I don't understand is how intelligence could ever be a turn-off? Wouldn't you be invigorated by the interesting things your partner has to discuss?

And to address another topic in this thread, I have never thought academia and fat incompatible, and I have never experienced any prejudice in my many years in grad school/at university. No one has ever assumed that I'm somehow mentally deficient for being fat. And I've been fat all my life. 

I'm shocked to hear that people find fat academics odd. Am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## Fenrisulfr (Apr 16, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> And to address another topic in this thread, I have never thought academia and fat incompatible, and I have never experienced any prejudice in my many years in grad school/at university. No one has ever assumed that I'm somehow mentally deficient for being fat. And I've been fat all my life.
> 
> I'm shocked to hear that people find fat academics odd. Am I misunderstanding something?



As a somewhat intelligent fat guy, it is an idea that I've run into before. But oddly enough, I've only ever encountered it among a select few other overweight people who are surprised by what I accomplish (i.e. doing very well with academically based job/university interviews, that sort of thing). It seems like a stereotype which may have existed within the general public in the past which has since faded. But unfortunately it seems that some overweight individuals with low self esteem project their own expectations of how others must perceive them onto those they meet, and of course they are only met as well as they expect while they don't carry themselves with confidence. At least, this has been my experience of that particular stereotype. It's very sad to see. Lately I have been trying to help a gorgeous and witty bbw friend of mine through such issues.


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 16, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> I'll be completing my Masters in December. woo hoo.



Congratulations!!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 16, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> I'll be completing my Masters in December. woo hoo.



Congrats!!!!! Did you have to do a thesis for your Program? or Were you required to a Project and Exams?


----------



## BigCutieTrysta (Apr 16, 2009)

I spent 9 years in academia first getting my B.S. in Biology, then my Doctorate in Veterinary Medicine. I may be a BBW web model in my spare time, but my day job is as a Veterinarian. I love that I can be both and hope people realize BBW's can be smart AND beautiful.


----------



## ladle (Apr 17, 2009)

BigCutieTrysta said:


> I spent 9 years in academia first getting my B.S. in Biology, then my Doctorate in Veterinary Medicine. I may be a BBW web model in my spare time, but my day job is as a Veterinarian. I love that I can be both and hope people realize BBW's can be smart AND beautiful.



Lenny would like to rep you but he's run outta rep!
He generally likes female Vets, especially the cute ones!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 17, 2009)

I have had my MFA since 1996.........teaching (adjunct faculty) at local colleges for the last 13 years. However, right now I am not even teaching at all....tis the sign of the times.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Apr 17, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Congrats!!!!! Did you have to do a thesis for your Program? or Were you required to a Project and Exams?



We have to take a comp exam that covers our 4 core classes. Thanks


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 17, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> We have to take a comp exam that covers our 4 core classes. Thanks



Lucky you - I had to a thesis  took almost as long as the entire program. I regret the fact that I didn't immediately go for a Phd then -but, I had felt so burned out in completing the Masters Program. The happy day for me was getting the signatures of both my advisors on my thesis project and handing it off to the Bursars Office  I would have taken Comp exams in a heartbeat. 

I was fortunate that my program was a terminal Masters-but, I get that desire to go back to school as the learning is always ongoing and i think now I can view it as enjoyment as a opposed to an "ends to a means"


----------



## TygerKitty (Apr 18, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Lucky you - I had to a thesis  took almost as long as the entire program. I regret the fact that I didn't immediately go for a Phd then -but, I had felt so burned out in completing the Masters Program. The happy day for me was getting the signatures of both my advisors on my thesis project and handing it off to the Bursars Office  I would have taken Comp exams in a heartbeat.
> 
> I was fortunate that my program was a terminal Masters-but, I get that desire to go back to school as the learning is always ongoing and i think now I can view it as enjoyment as a opposed to an "ends to a means"



I have a thesis AND oral AND written comps!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 18, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> I have a thesis AND oral AND written comps!



talk about trial by torture - all three at once


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 18, 2009)

I consider my intelligence integral to my sexuality and sensuality. I do not worry about being too smart, no woman can be too smart or too fat.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 18, 2009)

I read about a study done of (undergraduate) college acceptance rates of fat women; they were lower in general when photos were included as part of the application, something like 30/40%.

I don't think academe is immune from sizeism...all you have to do is look at the threads around here from people who've had a really hard time getting seating that will work in college to know that. Subtle, institutionalized, stubborn variety there, but still. 

However, I don't think that should stop anybody from anything, nor does it, always. Just...noting.


----------



## Bafta1 (Apr 18, 2009)

ladle said:


> Smart Beautiful Big Women
> *SWOON*:smitten:
> Is it a fetish to be attracted to smart women?...lol



REPS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Apr 18, 2009)

Where are all of you when it comes to my school?


----------



## BBWTexan (Apr 18, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> And to address another topic in this thread, I have never thought academia and fat incompatible, and I have never experienced any prejudice in my many years in grad school/at university. No one has ever assumed that I'm somehow mentally deficient for being fat. And I've been fat all my life.
> 
> I'm shocked to hear that people find fat academics odd. Am I misunderstanding something?



I'm perplexed as well. I have an MBA and a BBA and never once felt out of place or discriminated against during all my years in business school. I'm an accountant at one of the Big 4 accounting firms and although I am definitely the fattest person in the office, it has never been an issue with co-workers or clients. I don't think my intelligence has ever been questioned simply because I'm fat.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 18, 2009)

BBWTexan said:


> I'm perplexed as well. I have an MBA and a BBA and never once felt out of place or discriminated against during all my years in business school. I'm an accountant at one of the Big 4 accounting firms and although I am definitely the fattest person in the office, it has never been an issue with co-workers or clients. I don't think my intelligence has ever been questioned simply because I'm fat.



I've never experienced discrimination or felt out of place because I'm a fatty either. But, I can say early on I think my intelligence was question as a woman of color persuing higher learning though...whole other Oprah show, lol.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 18, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Has any of you ladies has had any problem being too smart? I am a woman that has many interests. I am extremely curious...





sweet&fat said:


> I have heard how "intimidating" I am, both as a PhD student and now as a professor, which just makes me laugh inside. It's true that you have to be smart and intellectually curious to be with me romantically, but that takes many forms.




i am a bonafide diversity specialist... BA in American Multiculturalism & Diversity/ Yiddish & Ashkenazic Studies.... MA in American Multiculturalism & Diversity AND an all around student of life...

in addition to being called "too smart", "the book of knowledge", i am at heart an academic... continually studying topics that interest me... eventually, i'll get around to my Ph.D or Ed.D... probably an Ed.D... 

it is true that sweet&fat is intimidating... i have been told that i am too...

::shameless plug:: calling all FAs into intimidating fat academics.... feel free to pm me!!!! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Bafta1 (Apr 18, 2009)

lipmixgirl said:


> Yiddish & Ashkenazic Studies....



farvus hobn mir keyn mol nisht geredt oyf idish tsuzamn???? Vu hostu shudirt?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 18, 2009)

Bafta1 said:


> farvus hobn mir keyn mol nisht geredt oyf idish tsuzamn???? Vu hostu shudirt?



nu?!??! du forgessen?!?!??! mir iz geven a shtudent bei oxford universetet...

GEVAULT!


di grosse eppel geredt...
::avec:: :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 18, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> I read about a study done of (undergraduate) college acceptance rates of fat women; they were lower in general when photos were included as part of the application, something like 30/40%.



Interesting - i thought that the submission of a photo would be optional. Given the choice, I would not submit a photo. This certainly can open up the institutions to potential discrimination suits if they are basing things on looks....


----------



## Bafta1 (Apr 18, 2009)

lipmixgirl said:


> nu?!??! du forgessen?!?!??! mir iz geven a shtudent bei oxford universetet...
> 
> GEVAULT!
> 
> ...



ven hostu mir gezogt? Bay oxford universitet???????? mit vemen? ven? shik mir a PM... oyf idish!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 18, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Interesting - i thought that the submission of a photo would be optional. Given the choice, I would not submit a photo. This certainly can open up the institutions to potential discrimination suits if they are basing things on looks....



Honestly, it was one of the most depressing things I think I've ever read, not the least of which was because the photos were head shots, I think, which is a whole other book in the Story of Fat (how faces influence what people see). And yeah, I didn't understand at the time about the repercussions for discrimination suits based on appearances might work, which seems incredibly fraught in any possible direction. Can you imagine? Would wipe a school out in two seconds.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 18, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Honestly, it was one of the most depressing things I think I've ever read, not the least of which was because the photos were head shots, I think, which is a whole other book in the Story of Fat (how faces influence what people see). And yeah, I didn't understand at the time about the repercussions for discrimination suits based on appearances might work, which seems incredibly fraught in any possible direction. Can you imagine? Would wipe a school out in two seconds.



*I tried to find a specific legal precedence;but, perhaps some Dimmers that are in the legal field or anyone with access to Lexis/Nexis can shed additional insight. Some points to consider below....*
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Columbia was the first to require photographs from applicants.*

_At Harvard, Jewish enrollment reached 6 percent by 1909 and soared to 22 percent by 1922. At Columbia University, more convenient because of its New York location, Jewish enrollment climbed to 40 percent of the student body and at Hunter College, it was 80 percent.

This was the "Jewish problem" facing Lowell at Harvard and his colleagues at other Ivy League schools. The flood of Jews was displacing old-line Gentile Americans. And, it was all happening in the emerging era of eugenics, when tests, such as those administered earlier at Ellis Island and later on World War I Army recruits, were believed to have clearly established that people of Nordic, Alpine, and similar Western and Northern European backgrounds were intellectually superior to blacks, Jews, "Mediterranean's," and others of Southern and Eastern European origin. In the language of the times, admissions personnel, particularly at the Ivy League schools, would "reclaim the right to use social as well as academic criteria" "New application blanks would ask for personal background, including religious affiliation, father's name and place of birth . . . Columbia required a photograph, a personal interview, and three letters of recommendation." Prospective students were evaluated based on "character" and "background." Admissions staff would look favorably on the "boys of old American stock" and Gentile boys of "a desirable social type," while holding back on Jews whose energy and ambition was seen to outstrip their native IQ._ 

*Source: *

Jewish Achievement

==================================================

Now I have noticed some overseas programs requesting a photo. Below is a Q&A regarding Employment Issues;but, may shed some additional light on the Application process in Education.

Q: I am conducting an international job hunt. A number of international employers are requesting a photo, as well as asking questions about my gender, marital status and age. Isnt this illegal?

A: International employers do not play by the same rules as employers in the United States. In many countries across the globe, information such as gender, marital status, age, height, weight, religion and other personal information are either required or strongly requested. If you do not include this information, theres a good chance you will not be considered for the job. You will really have to proceed at your own risk. Good luck with your choices!

Excelsior College- Ask the Career Counselor

======================================================

*Title VII*

"Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 forbids employment discrimination based on race, color, religion, national origin, gender, and (as of a subsequent amendment, The Age Discrimination in Employment Act), age over 40. The Americans With Disabilities Act of 1990 (ADA) is a complex piece of legislation forbidding discrimination based on disability"

Conducting Interviews 

In a recent job interview, the following questions were asked of a professional woman with an advanced degree: 

*2. Did you attach a photo to your application? *

An applicant's picture can reveal such things as race, national origin, or gender. In the past, applications of black candidates may have gone into the reject pile based purely upon the picture. It has been over 30 years since pictures were part of the application process and now it is rarely even mentioned. 

Source

Entrepreneur:Was that Question Legal?


----------



## TygerKitty (Apr 19, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I've never experienced discrimination or felt out of place because I'm a fatty either. *But, I can say early on I think my intelligence was question as a woman of color persuing higher learning though*...whole other Oprah show, lol.



That's unfortunate! I've been discriminated against for being blonde... one physics professor in particular didn't take me seriously at all. It was so frustrating considering I was in two of his classes and they were both junior/senior level physics. Obviously I had made it that far SOME how, stupid man :doh: oh well... I like being a smart blonde!


----------



## TygerKitty (Apr 19, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> talk about trial by torture - all three at once



Yep! However, I don't have to defend my thesis... I just have to present it and get it approved by the school.

And... I've already passed written and oral comps!!!!!! YAY!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Apr 19, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> Yep! However, I don't have to defend my thesis... I just have to present it and get it approved by the school.
> 
> And... I've already passed written and oral comps!!!!!! YAY!



Congrats!!!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Apr 19, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Lucky you - I had to a thesis  took almost as long as the entire program. I regret the fact that I didn't immediately go for a Phd then -but, I had felt so burned out in completing the Masters Program. The happy day for me was getting the signatures of both my advisors on my thesis project and handing it off to the Bursars Office  I would have taken Comp exams in a heartbeat.
> 
> I was fortunate that my program was a terminal Masters-but, I get that desire to go back to school as the learning is always ongoing and i think now I can view it as enjoyment as a opposed to an "ends to a means"



yuck. That sucks. I would died. Congrats on being done.


----------



## TygerKitty (Apr 20, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> Congrats!!!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## butch (Apr 20, 2009)

If anyone is interested, here is the link for the forthcoming Fat Studies Reader, from NYU Press:

http://www.nyupress.org/books/The_Fat_Studies_Reader-products_id-11104.html

It'll be available for purchase in the fall.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2009)

BUMP

Where are the BBW of Academia hiding????


----------



## TygerKitty (Aug 18, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> BUMP
> 
> Where are the BBW of Academia hiding????



Wow, I haven't been on Dims since April but I have a subscription to this thread so it emailed me...

I'm still here haha! Still have to write my thesis :doh: but I got a teaching job so I will be busy with that!!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 18, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> Wow, I haven't been on Dims since April but I have a subscription to this thread so it emailed me...
> 
> I'm still here haha! Still have to write my thesis :doh: but I got a teaching job so I will be busy with that!!



*
Glad that you are still around - so jow neat to **BUMP** this thread and get your attention. Bummer that you still have to write the thesis. Good luck with the teaching job
*


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 18, 2009)

going to school to become a nurse anesthetist.

go life....
...... and a lot of studying


----------



## butch (Aug 18, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> Wow, I haven't been on Dims since April but I have a subscription to this thread so it emailed me...
> 
> I'm still here haha! Still have to write my thesis :doh: but I got a teaching job so I will be busy with that!!



Congrats! Hope it goes well.


I'm still whooping it up in academia, fwiw.


----------



## butch (Aug 18, 2009)

butch said:


> If anyone is interested, here is the link for the forthcoming Fat Studies Reader, from NYU Press:
> 
> http://www.nyupress.org/books/The_Fat_Studies_Reader-products_id-11104.html
> 
> It'll be available for purchase in the fall.



Just a friendly reminder, this is due out soon, and was recently reviewed in The New Yorker. You know you want a copy.


----------



## TygerKitty (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks butch and tony!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for that video -- it was so encouraging, and she's even in my hood! I would love to hang out with her sometime.

I just finished my first year in a doctoral program, studying ethics. There aren't a lot of big women (actually none, that I know of) either on the faculty here or in any of the PhD programs. Though there was one BBW at the school where I did my masters, and that was great!

Anyway...what a great thread! Great to see all the BBWs representing in the academy.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi. I'm gettin' another degree!


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 21, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> "art history motherfucker."



not being your user title is a crime


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 21, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Hi. I'm gettin' another degree!



Good Luck - what are you planning to study...


----------



## Tooz (Aug 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Good Luck - what are you planning to study...



~computer information systems~


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 21, 2009)

Tooz said:


> ~computer information systems~



*That's both good :wubu: and bad - wonderful to see BBW in science - bad that you would be a wonderful distraction - I hope you realize that you may be the source of increased  Spaghetti code  - by Distracted FAs 

What Languages will you be studying? I assume it may be geared towards Object Oriented Program , Web Analytics and Data Warehousing - 
*

makes one nostalgic for the 







*IBM Key Punch Machine *






*IBM Keypunch Cards*


----------



## Tooz (Aug 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *That's both good :wubu: and bad - wonderful to see BBW in science - bad that you would be a wonderful distraction - I hope you realize that you may be the source of increased  Spaghetti code  - by Distracted FAs
> 
> What Languages will you be studying? I assume it may be geared towards Object Oriented Program , Web Analytics and Data Warehousing -
> *
> ...



Gonna do Oracle and XML, Java, some Visual Basic for jobbyjobs, really...a whole bunch of crap, whatever I can get my hands on. I can't remember off the top of my head what I'm taking this Fall, though.


----------



## katherine22 (Aug 21, 2009)

Since I have given up the notion of romantic love, I will spend the next 5 years working on my Ph.D.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 22, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Since I have given up the notion of romantic love, I will spend the next 5 years working on my Ph.D.



*Katherine: Don't give up yet- you never know when and where romance will turn up*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 22, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Since I have given up the notion of romantic love, I will spend the next 5 years working on my Ph.D.



I admire that you are going back to fulfill your dream. I have found that "working on myself" is much more fulfilling than always try to mend a relationship or "fix" someone else. 



tonynyc said:


> *Katherine: Don't give up yet- you never know when and where romance will turn up*



I suspect that a lot of people tend to find love....when they stop looking for it


----------



## superherogirl09 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just saw this thread. Social science PhD student here...currently working on my qualifying papers.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

_*I recently finished my Masters in Biology and I wish to earn a Doctorate in Public Health Education. I hope to shatter the myths about fat being bad and urging women to love and nurture their bodies. Just because one is overweight does not mean they are unhealthy. But exercise is extremely important. I may have a foul font on the threads but I take education seriously. *_


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm in my first year of graduate school here in Chicago. I'm getting my PsyD in Clinical Psychology with a specialization in children and adolescents.

And now I should probably get back to my term paper that's due tomorrow morning!


----------



## PhatChk (Nov 26, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Since I have given up the notion of romantic love, I will spend the next 5 years working on my Ph.D.




I am at the brink of doing the same thing.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 26, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> I am at the brink of doing the same thing.



*P*hatchk: that's PoppyCock .. and I don't mean the delicious Popcorn snack... I just think that you know what you like and would settle for anything less. That's all.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 27, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Has any of you ladies has had any problem being too smart? I am a woman that has many interests. I am extremely curious. At the moment I am studying to earn my bachelors in education and ESL certification. I want to teach English in Japan. And I am a woman that is knowledgeable in computers, Asian culture, animation, computer graphics, and digital arts. I am fluent in English, and Spanish. I am currently learning Japanese and Chinese is next on the list. However, in the past when I told guys my interest I feel they get overwhelmed or maybe is just to much for them to handle.



I have heard of that...women overwhelming men with their inteligence...I just don't get it. I find accomplished smart women a turn on. I went out with a woman who had her undergrad in Engineering from MIT and an MBA from Harvard, and had loads of problems holding a guy after she divulged that!!! She was the not the only woman I heard that from.

By the way, I am impressed...Japanese and Chinese are extremely difficult languages. Obviously you possess beauty and brains!


----------



## Mikey (Nov 27, 2009)

BigCutieTrysta said:


> I spent 9 years in academia first getting my B.S. in Biology, then my Doctorate in Veterinary Medicine. I may be a BBW web model in my spare time, but my day job is as a Veterinarian. I love that I can be both and hope people realize BBW's can be smart AND beautiful.



Here here!!!


----------



## Szombathy (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a PhD in history, which means very little except it sometimes comes in handy when Jeopardy is on. Also am a history professor...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll be teaching my first class starting in February. Yikes! It's an introductory ethics class for masters students. So if any of you professors, like Szombathy, or anyone else, have any advice -- feel free to send it my way! Thanks! :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 27, 2009)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I'm in my first year of graduate school here in Chicago. I'm getting my PsyD in Clinical Psychology with a specialization in children and adolescents.
> 
> And now I should probably get back to my term paper that's due tomorrow morning!




*B*utlerGirl09: how did things with your term paper... extra kudos for getting projects done despite the Thanksgiving week


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Nov 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *B*utlerGirl09: how did things with your term paper... extra kudos for getting projects done despite the Thanksgiving week



Thanks for asking, Tony! I finished everything despite the fact that my roommate came back drunk at about midnight! :doh:

Its looking like I'm gonna wind up with at 4.0 for the semester! :shocked: Not sure how I accomplished that, but YESSS!


----------



## Jes (Nov 27, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> I'll be teaching my first class starting in February. Yikes! It's an introductory ethics class for masters students. So if any of you professors, like Szombathy, or anyone else, have any advice -- feel free to send it my way! Thanks! :bow:



The first time I ever taught, it was a trainwreck. TRAINWRECK. Turns out I was teaching undergrads the way I was used to having my grad seminars run. So my advice would be to make a lesson plan and then dial back your expectations. Don't launch into analysis of readings or whatever. Actually go through the readings. Who wrote what, who said what, what the take away points of each reading were. And then build on that with the class. Never forget that a bunch of students won't even have read the material (Booo!), so asking them to synthesize varying statements and examples isn't anything that's going to be fruitful. I also recommend that you augment your lesson plan notes with a 'how this worked out' section, after class. I found this very helpful. Noting what worked and what didn't (or how long certain things took compared to how long I'd guessed they'd take) helped me focus my next class.

good luck! and don't forget that you now have the power to make students cry! yay!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 27, 2009)

Jes said:


> The first time I ever taught, it was a trainwreck. TRAINWRECK. Turns out I was teaching undergrads the way I was used to having my grad seminars run. So my advice would be to make a lesson plan and then dial back your expectations. Don't launch into analysis of readings or whatever. Actually go through the readings. Who wrote what, who said what, what the take away points of each reading were. And then build on that with the class. Never forget that a bunch of students won't even have read the material (Booo!), so asking them to synthesize varying statements and examples isn't anything that's going to be fruitful. I also recommend that you augment your lesson plan notes with a 'how this worked out' section, after class. I found this very helpful. Noting what worked and what didn't (or how long certain things took compared to how long I'd guessed they'd take) helped me focus my next class.
> 
> good luck! and don't forget that *you now have the power to make students cry! yay!*



*B*oo! *H*iss! no _"Dims Tenure"_ for you Dr. Jes


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 28, 2009)

Jes said:


> The first time I ever taught, it was a trainwreck. TRAINWRECK. Turns out I was teaching undergrads the way I was used to having my grad seminars run. So my advice would be to make a lesson plan and then *dial back your expectations*. Don't launch into analysis of readings or whatever. Actually go through the readings. Who wrote what, who said what, what the take away points of each reading were. And then build on that with the class. Never forget that a bunch of students won't even have read the material (Booo!), so asking them to synthesize varying statements and examples isn't anything that's going to be fruitful. I also recommend that you augment your lesson plan notes with a 'how this worked out' section, after class. I found this very helpful. Noting what worked and what didn't (or how long certain things took compared to how long I'd guessed they'd take) helped me focus my next class.



Such great advice! Thank you so much, Jes! Especially that highlighted portion about dialing back expectations...very very helpful. As would happen in a seminar, I actually had planned on a lengthy discussion section for the readings (but I am requiring them to hand in 2-3 discussion questions they developed, based on the readings, each time we have class, so I'm _hoping_ that will make it more likely they do some/all of the reading). But that's a really good idea just to go through the readings first, before launching into the discussion. Will definitely do that.


----------



## PhatChk (Nov 29, 2009)

Szombathy said:


> I have a PhD in history, which means very little except it sometimes comes in handy when Jeopardy is on. Also am a history professor...



Damn! I could have used you help in my last history class. I thought I was going to flunk it. Did not.


----------



## Jes (Nov 30, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *B*oo! *H*iss! no _"Dims Tenure"_ for you Dr. Jes



haha. I've totally made students cry, but unintentionally. For the most part. I've done a lot of tutoring in the writing center, and by the time many students come in for help, they are desperate. Anything you say may freak them out, so I always try to be aware of that. I'll look at, say, the shittiest paragraph I've ever seen (yes, even Ivy League students can't write), which is supposed to be part of a 20 page paper but is still only 1 paragraph, the night before it's due, and I'll say: Ok! Good start, we have a lot we can work with here! And I'll give 'em a big smile. I've seen students visibly relax at that kind of feedback. I do it that way, b/c at that point, most people have or will shut down, and writing isn't the most important thing right then, it's motivation and confidence that keep them going. Having been on the receiving end of professors who have no desk-side manner (shit! that's a great phrase! i'm going to patent that), even as recently as this spring, I know what it's like to feel insecure.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 30, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Since I have given up the notion of romantic love, I will spend the next 5 years working on my Ph.D.


You could do both and call yourself 'Dr Luuurve'.  
It would be different if you said you didn't want romantic love.. but 'giving up'.. that just doesnt sound like the kind of thing you would do!! (From the very little i know of you! lol)


----------



## TygerKitty (Dec 1, 2009)

Jes said:


> haha. I've totally made students cry, but unintentionally. For the most part. I've done a lot of tutoring in the writing center, and by the time many students come in for help, they are desperate. Anything you say may freak them out, so I always try to be aware of that. I'll look at, say, the shittiest paragraph I've ever seen (yes, even Ivy League students can't write), which is supposed to be part of a 20 page paper but is still only 1 paragraph, the night before it's due, and I'll say: Ok! Good start, we have a lot we can work with here! And I'll give 'em a big smile. I've seen students visibly relax at that kind of feedback. I do it that way, b/c at that point, most people have or will shut down, and writing isn't the most important thing right then, it's motivation and confidence that keep them going. Having been on the receiving end of professors who have no desk-side manner (shit! that's a great phrase! i'm going to patent that), even as recently as this spring, I know what it's like to feel insecure.



That's a terrific approach! LOL @ "desk-side manner"! That's an awesome phrase! 

Scary to think that even ivy league students aren't able to write... we're working our asses off trying to teach them in high school... the kids have to care though! :doh:


----------



## mergirl (Dec 1, 2009)

Erm, did i mention i have an 'nc' in theatre arts... possibly.. though i may have failed dance.?? 
Bet you are all too impressed with my grey matter to even speak.. please don't worry, you can approach me.. i still talk to the little people! (though i do laugh behind their backs as they try to form conversations properly.. silly wee insects i want to crush with my mighty academic fist of steel!!... erm i mean.. yeah.. i'm approachable!)


----------



## evenmakejerryjonez (Dec 2, 2009)

BigCutieTrysta said:


> I spent 9 years in academia first getting my B.S. in Biology, then my Doctorate in Veterinary Medicine. I may be a BBW web model in my spare time, but my day job is as a Veterinarian. I love that I can be both and hope people realize BBW's can be smart AND beautiful.



Wow, that makes you all the more appealing.


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> That's a terrific approach! LOL @ "desk-side manner"! That's an awesome phrase!
> 
> Scary to think that even ivy league students aren't able to write... we're working our asses off trying to teach them in high school... the kids have to care though! :doh:



thank you! But for the sake of full disclosure, I should also admit that I once threatened to "beat [a student] to death my shoe" if he didn't shut his cell phone off. 

Good for you for teaching high school students. You're doing God's work. 

ps: is that a tiger givin' a lion some love in your avatar? what's going on there? did you know that tigers and lions are not the same species? because it's not obvious, especially in that photo.


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2009)

evenmakejerryjonez said:


> Wow, that makes you all the more appealing.



why thank you for the compliment!


----------



## TygerKitty (Dec 3, 2009)

Jes said:


> thank you! But for the sake of full disclosure, I should also admit that I once threatened to "beat [a student] to death my shoe" if he didn't shut his cell phone off.
> 
> Good for you for teaching high school students. You're doing God's work.
> 
> ps: is that a tiger givin' a lion some love in your avatar? what's going on there? did you know that tigers and lions are not the same species? because it's not obvious, especially in that photo.



HAHA! In high school... we have the luxury of just TAKING the cell phone from them! It's pretty sweet!

I don't know @ the avatar... I just thought it was a cute pic lol! And yes, I know they aren't the same species... I don't even know if the pic is real or if it was photoshopped or something lol!


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 8, 2009)

Jes said:


> Good for you for teaching high school students. You're doing God's work.
> 
> ps: is that a tiger givin' a lion some love in your avatar? what's going on there? did you know that tigers and lions are not the same species? because it's not obvious, especially in that photo.





TygerKitty said:


> HAHA! In high school... we have the luxury of just TAKING the cell phone from them! It's pretty sweet!
> 
> I don't know @ the avatar... I just thought it was a cute pic lol! And yes, I know they aren't the same species... I don't even know if the pic is real or if it was photoshopped or something lol!



First- I second Jes' statement that you are doing god's work. Some days I want to kill my (university) students, and I'm far less responsible for shepherding their behavior. The latest spate of blatant, stupid plagiarism has made me laugh and shudder.

As for the tiger/lion issue, there are indeed mixes! Witness the Tigon and the Liger.


----------



## Jes (Dec 8, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> As for the tiger/lion issue, there are indeed mixes! Witness the Tigon and the Liger.



one of my high school interns (a few years back when I was teaching high school students over the summer), did a project in which she talked about engineering animals this way. It can be a terrible idea b/c the animals end up crazy and aggressive and not right in the head. I think the Liger is a good example of that. And Ned.


----------



## TygerKitty (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'm definitely not a fan of the liger and tigon... not to mention the totally uncreative names lol! 

Thanks to everyone for the comments about the teaching... it's a pleasure! They only drive me bananas on Friday's usually lol... I love my students!


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Dec 9, 2009)

I hate the stereotype that fat people are lazy and unintelligent.
I'm blonde (naturally, anyway) AND fat, it's amazing how I managed to turn on the computer!

I don't think I'm highly intelligent or anything, but I'm not stupid. I want to teach, eventually... Right now I'm at university studying film, media and culture.

I'm glad this thread was started, reading about other people success gives me hope!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Dec 11, 2009)

I just recieved my letter stating I passed comps!!! woo hoo I now can put M.Ed on my Vita. woo hoo.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 11, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> I just recieved my letter stating I passed comps!!! woo hoo I now can put M.Ed on my Vita. woo hoo.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :bow:

Such a terrific accomplishment. What was your area of study?


----------



## jewels_mystery (Dec 11, 2009)

mcbeth said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :bow:
> 
> Such a terrific accomplishment. What was your area of study?



TY. Adult and Higher Education Administration.


----------



## Jes (Dec 11, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> I just recieved my letter stating I passed comps!!! woo hoo I now can put M.Ed on my Vita. woo hoo.



FANtastic! Happy holidays indeed!


----------



## TygerKitty (Dec 12, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> I just recieved my letter stating I passed comps!!! woo hoo I now can put M.Ed on my Vita. woo hoo.



That is FANTASTIC! Congratulations, what an accomplishment!!!


----------



## Mysti Mountains (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm studying Anthropology


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 29, 2010)

Mysti Mountains said:


> I'm studying Anthropology




How are you enjoying your classes so far? ....Are you just starting to take courses in your Major?


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 31, 2010)

woohoo i graduated yesterday  

I am now a bachelor of Arts with Honours for Social Work


----------



## nettie (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations to everyone who recently graduated!




Just_Jen said:


> woohoo i graduated yesterday
> 
> I am now a bachelor of Arts with Honours for Social Work



Congratulations and welcome to social work! Will you be pursuing further degrees or licenses?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 23, 2010)

My first semester of teaching is underway! So I'm now a legit professor. 

I had a little period of questioning about what to have my students call me. I'm not done with my PhD yet, so I'm not a "Dr." and I didn't want to be called "Ms." because that is just stupid. And the reality is, I have a really informal, unpretentious personality, so it just didn't make sense to call me "Professor Smith" or whatever. So I'm just going with my first name. 

It was a tough decision because probably about half the class is older than me (I'm not super young, but these grad students are a bit older - especially since I'm teaching a night class and most of them have jobs during the day) and I wondered whether it would be a problem if I was too informal.

But I really don't think true respect comes from a title anyway. What do you other professors on here have your students call you?


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 23, 2010)

I think it depends on the type of class (lecture/seminar) and how you run your classroom. If it's a big lecture class, I stick with professor, since the students won't be getting to know me all that well. For seminars, I usually write "Professor Firstname Lastname" up on the board and let them figure out what they want to call me. It's usually a hodgepodge of all three, but each person gets to decide for him/herself what feels right.

The only hesitation I have about letting students call me by my first name instead of professor or my last name is that the first semester that I taught a seminar I let the students call me by my first name, and they walked all over me. That was also likely due to my inexperience, but I quickly learned that undergrads (especially younger ones) want you to be a professor, or at least introduce yourself as such. The title makes a big difference to them, even if you and I know that it's silly to invest so much in it. Older students are likely much more self-disciplined, especially grad students I'd imagine! 

Good luck! What's your field?



mcbeth said:


> My first semester of teaching is underway! So I'm now a legit professor.
> 
> I had a little period of questioning about what to have my students call me. I'm not done with my PhD yet, so I'm not a "Dr." and I didn't want to be called "Ms." because that is just stupid. And the reality is, I have a really informal, unpretentious personality, so it just didn't make sense to call me "Professor Smith" or whatever. So I'm just going with my first name.
> 
> ...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 23, 2010)

sweet&fat said:


> The only hesitation I have about letting students call me by my first name instead of professor or my last name is that the first semester that I taught a seminar I let the students call me by my first name, and they walked all over me. That was also likely due to my inexperience, but I quickly learned that undergrads (especially younger ones) want you to be a professor, or at least introduce yourself as such. The title makes a big difference to them, even if you and I know that it's silly to invest so much in it. Older students are likely much more self-disciplined, especially grad students I'd imagine!
> 
> Good luck! What's your field?



Thanks so much for your input! Really helpful. At this point, I'm learning a lot as I go. 

Yeah, that "walking all over me" piece was the one I was worried about. I'm kind of a big softie anyway, but I also drive a hard line in terms of expecting these people to be responsible and get their stuff done, because they're adults and working on master's degrees. So I'm finding that balance.

I work in the field of ethics, specifically theological ethics. What about you? I think I remember you being an art history mofo?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm formulating vague plans:blush: to collaborate with one of Heather's young academic friends on a paper about The History Of Size Acceptance And Its Imminent Emergence Into Mainstream Culture:bow:... talk about a Five-Foot Shelf:blush:~ I've got a roomfull-size collection of Endomorphic Ephemera...!!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 23, 2010)

*F*or those Dimmers considering Graduate School in the coming months...


*GRE to change in 2011​**By Randy Khalil 
Staff Writer 
Published: Wednesday, December 9th, 2009​*

_Princeton students leaving through FitzRandolph Gate for graduate school in the future will face a new step in the application process: a revised, longer version of the Graduate Record Examination (GRE).

The Educational Testing Service (ETS) announced last Friday at the annual meeting of the Council of Graduate Schools that the exam will undergo major changes before it is released in its new form in 2011, The New York Times reported last weekend.

The GRE is required for admission into many graduate programs across the nation, including most of Princetons degree-granting graduate programs. (The graduate program in finance also accepts the Graduate Management Admission Test as an alternative.)

David G. Payne, a vice president and chief operating officer for the Princeton-based ETS, which administers the GRE, told the Times that the new test will last three-and-a-half hours, instead of three, and have a grading scale from 130 to 170. Possible scores in the old test are multiples of 10 between 200 and 800.

The content in each of the three sections of the exam  verbal reasoning, quantitative reasoning and analytical writing  will also be revised. Antonyms and analogies will be eliminated from the verbal reasoning section, and prompts for the writing section will be crafted so that graders will clearly be able to see that answers will be responses to the question, not memorized, Payne said.

Students will also be able to skip back and forth between exam questions. The exam, which is computer-based, currently determines succeeding questions based on the test-takers success with previous ones.

Olivia Kang 09, who graduated with a degree in psychology, took the current version of the GRE in October. I think the test would be much, much easier to skip around and go back to question, Kang said in an e-mail to The Daily Princetonian, adding that this would allow for a more efficient use of time. Kang is currently working as a research assistant for two labs in Princetons psychology department as she applies to five Ph.D. programs in social cognition and neuroscience.

Kang questioned the validity of the exam in its current form, though. Good GRE scores are a reflection of a good SAT math review, good vocabulary cards, and how lucky you are in the vocabulary questions you get stuck with on the test, she said in an e-mail. Personally I dont really think the GREs measure readiness for grad school at all. I mean, when you think about it, how well did SAT scores correlate to readiness for Princeton?

Kang added, though, that the revised version of the exam may address some of these concerns. Changing the writing section will be a better measure of readiness, if indeed they can do it such that merely memorizing an essay will no longer answer the prompt, she said.

Diana Chien 10, an ecology and evolutionary biology major, took the GRE twice as part of the process of applying to graduate school. I always thought that the antonym/analogy section was quite arbitrary, she noted in an e-mail. Im not sure that it tested anything other than memorization abilities for most candidates, so Im glad to see that theyre removing it.

She added, The GRE changes should reduce the need for time-consuming memorization. I dont think that the updated GRE will hurt Princeton students graduate school admissions. The GREs are pretty much glorified SATs, and we all got through the new version of the SATs fine, after all.

Correction:

An earlier version of this article incorrectly stated that the Council of Graduate Schools announced the change at their annual meeting, in fact, it was announced by the Educational Testing Service. _

*Source*

The Daily Princetonian - December 2009


----------



## TygerKitty (Feb 24, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> My first semester of teaching is underway! So I'm now a legit professor.
> 
> I had a little period of questioning about what to have my students call me. I'm not done with my PhD yet, so I'm not a "Dr." and I didn't want to be called "Ms." because that is just stupid. And the reality is, I have a really informal, unpretentious personality, so it just didn't make sense to call me "Professor Smith" or whatever. So I'm just going with my first name.
> 
> ...



Congrats!!! When I was an undergrad, it was strange to be able to call professors by their first names, and it was very rare. They were certainly professor or doctor or what not. When I was in graduate school a lot went by their first names which was nice. I was still calling them Dr. so and so but it felt a lot more like an adult-to-adult conversation rather than me being some little throwaway student lol! I think having older, masters students calling you by your first name is totally okay! Make them be responsible for their work though!!!


----------



## TygerKitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Interesting @ changes to the GRE... I did think the vocab was pretty stupid! I don't understand the 'memorized' answers to writing prompts though - I certainly had no idea what they were going to ask me. I got a perfect score though! wooooooot


----------



## katherine22 (Feb 24, 2010)

TygerKitty said:


> Interesting @ changes to the GRE... I did think the vocab was pretty stupid! I don't understand the 'memorized' answers to writing prompts though - I certainly had no idea what they were going to ask me. I got a perfect score though! wooooooot



Good for you. I am graduating Summa Cum laude from a master's progra


----------



## katherine22 (Feb 24, 2010)

mergirl said:


> Erm, did i mention i have an 'nc' in theatre arts... possibly.. though i may have failed dance.??
> Bet you are all too impressed with my grey matter to even speak.. please don't worry, you can approach me.. i still talk to the little people! (though i do laugh behind their backs as they try to form conversations properly.. silly wee insects i want to crush with my mighty academic fist of steel!!... erm i mean.. yeah.. i'm approachable!)




We are impressed with all your matters- you couldn't have failed anything since you would have won them with your wit, my dear.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 29, 2010)

**BUMP***

Time to bump this thread- New Year starting ... what is everyone up to


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah, bumped thread. I work as a high school counselor for the Los Angeles Unified School District, so I guess I'm in academia. I have an MA in educational counseling, and have some experience working with kids with special needs - learning disabilities, behavioral and emotional disorders.

To answer McBeth's question about titles, I prefer Ms. Not that I have another title, but I feel it instills a sense of respect in my students and confidence in my abilities as a counselor. I want them to trust me to tell me whatever they feel they need to say, but I'm not a friend that they joke around with. I don't mind them using the first initial of my last name to shorten it, you know like "Hey, Ms. H.," or "Hey, Ms. B." But I like the level of respect and confidence that Ms. instills in my interactions with my students.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 30, 2010)

MS degree in Biology over here! I am now studying to earn a teaching license (almost finished) and ultimately teach at the university level.


----------



## hrd (Jan 22, 2011)

i'm new here, so i'm a bit late to this thread, but i love hearing everyone's academic success stories - i'm a complete book nerd, so i have an ms in library/archival science, and i'm a mini thesis away from an ma in english lit -


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 24, 2011)

*Waves* First Class BA in Creative Writing here. :happy:


----------



## aocutiepi (Jan 24, 2011)

BA in Applied Vocal Music and Spanish Language and Literature. Working toward a Masters in Public Health and a Doctorate of Pharmacy. Love my academic life!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 9, 2012)

aocutiepi said:


> BA in Applied Vocal Music and Spanish Language and Literature. Working toward a Masters in Public Health and a Doctorate of Pharmacy. Love my academic life!



Congrats- talk about a busy schedule...


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 10, 2012)

I've seen this thread so many times before but never posted... So many awesome woman here... Anyway, I have a BA in Primary Education... I'm currently teaching grade one and I'm starting my masters in Education Administration and Leadership in July. Eek! Back to study (part time) after 7 years.... Daunting.


----------



## Keb (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm working on my MA in English atm.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 10, 2012)

Working on my Advanced Nurse Practitioner degree (in family practice), and Masters in Nursing. I'm done with my clinicals and didactic, and now it's all about the paperwork and thesis. I figure by the end of the year I'll be totally done and ready to practice.

In some ways it's gone really fast, but in others? Endless!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 11, 2012)

BS in Music History and Composition and minor in Vocal Performance, MFA in Theatre with an emphasis in Voice and Speech, and now enjoying being an instructor of Communication at Asheville Buncombe Tech. with the best department EVER (after 20 years of adjuncting teaching music history, theatre history, music and theatre appreciation, acting, voice for the actor and a few others.) I am considering beginning my PhD, but also considering the freedom of semi-retirement, LOL!


----------



## EMH1701 (Apr 11, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> *3. Given the current economic state- some folks feel that they can get a better ROI with an MBA or Law Degree or other type of Terminal Masters (MS) Program (ie, Master in Public Health, Masters in Urban Planning) [/COLOR]*


*

That is the reason why I am going back for my MBA. I'm taking classes part-time while working full-time. I'm very worried about the direction of our economy and the future of our country, and I'm afraid that without an MBA, I will find myself unable to get a job in 10 years.*


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 11, 2012)

EMH1701 said:


> That is the reason why I am going back for my MBA. I'm taking classes part-time while working full-time. I'm very worried about the direction of our economy and the future of our country, and I'm afraid that without an MBA, I will find myself unable to get a job in 10 years.



*E*MH1701: good luck with your MBA courses - a great site to check for MBA related stuff from time to time is called 
Poets and Quants.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 10, 2012)

** BUMPING THE THREAD *** 

Time to give yourselves a much deserved pat on the back and a nice holiday break :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a BSc (hons) in Biomedical Sciences, which I expect I have already mentioned earlier in the thread. I am now, however, currently in the first year of a BMidwif (hons) degree...that's to say, I'm a midwife-in-training.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 12, 2012)

I was just thinking about this thread the other day, only to see it got bumped.

Started as an official PhD student in September. I didn't realize I needed so little in the way of coursework for either a public policy or public administration major. Going for a PP major, PA and comparative minor. Working full time as a school administrator and taking 2 classes this term.... I'm exhausted [and currently procrastinating when I should be working on a final]. 2 more classes next term, comps over the summer, and - fingers crossed! - PhD candidate status in the fall.

Interestingly, I'm in this capstone course with 15 other students, 2 of whom would be considered super size. The gentleman often wears a t-shirt with this Guinness logo on it which, since he's a BHM, gives me a little chuckle every time I see it.


----------



## collared Princess (Dec 13, 2012)

I just started school . I go to Ashford University, on line. Im majoring in sociology. My goal is to be a grief counselor.I feel so much better about myself. I have completed 3 course's and I have passed with all A's. I really enjoy myself. I encourage everyone to go back to school if they can. Oh what a feeling !!!


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 13, 2012)

collared Princess said:


> I go to Ashford University, on line.



Ha--I teach at Ashford Online! Maybe we'll cross paths. Good luck with your educational goals!


----------



## collared Princess (Dec 13, 2012)

bbwlibrarian said:


> Ha--I teach at Ashford Online! Maybe we'll cross paths. Good luck with your educational goals!



Oh wow what class?


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 13, 2012)

collared Princess said:


> Oh wow what class?



I teach various English courses... mostly ENG 121 and 122.


----------



## collared Princess (Dec 13, 2012)

bbwlibrarian said:


> I teach various English courses... mostly ENG 121 and 122.




I have English comp 1 and 2 coming up


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 13, 2012)

collared Princess said:


> I just started school . I go to Ashford University, on line. Im majoring in sociology. My goal is to be a grief counselor.I feel so much better about myself. I have completed 3 course's and I have passed with all A's. I really enjoy myself. I encourage everyone to go back to school if they can. Oh what a feeling !!!



Congrats so far. 

Grief counseling, what a great specialization! Something we definitely tend to overlook in our lives. Or ignore. Enjoy your studies!!


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 13, 2012)

Certs in Oracle DBA & MSDBA. Working on ITIL and PMP. BA & BS if I had finished the last couple of core classes for fine art, PR/advert and microcomputer tech.

I've been considering going back to school as I have tuition remission at the university where my hubby worked and it's a good opportunity but not sure what I would like to do. I would pretty much have to start over since my previous coursework isn't all transferable or valid at this point in time. 

I do see some interesting subjects that people have mentioned so definitely food for thought.


----------



## PrettyOne1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Getting my master of science in occupational therapy (a rehabilitation therapy focused on functioning/participating/independence in daily activities/how people occupy their time/wellness, often work on the same team as speech therapy and physical therapy)..extremely close to being done and ready to work..can't wait!


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm currently a sophomore in college as a music education major. There are only one or two other BBW's in the school of music, and I'm really the only instrumentalist. I'm pretty unique, I guess! I love learning and I love teaching, so I'm quite content with how everything is for me!


----------



## Pandasaur (Dec 16, 2012)

I finished my master's in counseling in May and I am still working on my hours to become fully licensed. My 83 year old grandma flew out just to see me walk the stage, it was so awesome =)


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 16, 2012)

Not sure if I count as a BBW being a lot smaller than most of you girls, but I've got a degree in Zoology. And my big sister, who is a gorgeous BBW, has an undergraduate degree in English, a Master's in English, a PGCE, ADPT and is currently in her second year of a phD. How's that for awesome? I'm the proudest little sister ever! :happy:


----------



## PrettyOne1 (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't know if this has been posted, but I've been having a delightful laugh here...most of them apply to science-y grad programs but if you write a thesis at all, you'll relate to some of them. 

http://whatshouldwecallgradschool.tumblr.com


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 16, 2012)

PrettyOne1 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted, but I've been having a delightful laugh here...most of them apply to science-y grad programs but if you write a thesis at all, you'll relate to some of them.
> 
> http://whatshouldwecallgradschool.tumblr.com



Oh my goodness, that website is hilarious!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Dec 16, 2012)

Last year I finished my BBA and MS in accounting at Texas A&M WHOOP! (And a WHOOP to Johnny Manziel for winning the Heisman). This year I have completed my CPA exam and I am now looking to start my hours so I can finish my license.


----------



## tonynyc (May 26, 2013)

**** Bumping the thread *****

*So how is the journey going for everyone ... *


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2013)

**Bumping the Thread ****

So - another semester ends - How has it been for everyone? and Good luck for those continuing the journey - hope that it has been a good one so far...


----------



## penguin (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm in week two of my fourth study period for the year. It's been a rough year for me, so adjusting to study hasn't been easy. As much as I enjoy writing, I have come to hate essays. I'm hoping things will get easier and better as I go along.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 8, 2013)

For all the ladies out there in Academe (and the gentlemen, too), here's a little light relief:


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2013)

penguin said:


> I'm in week two of my fourth study period for the year. It's been a rough year for me, so adjusting to study hasn't been easy. As much as I enjoy writing, I have come to hate essays. I'm hoping things will get easier and better as I go along.



I agree - I think the biggest adjustment can be essays. Well in the case for my 2nd Masters - there were no exams; but, each class required a paper that had to be written in a specific "Business Case" format ... It was a transition at first since the instructors were not expecting the typically "academia" style research paper. The biggest pain were classes which required you to cite your sources "MLA" style.





Dr. Feelgood said:


> For all the ladies out there in Academe (and the gentlemen, too), here's a little light relief:



I got a good laugh with that one- definitely needed :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 8, 2013)

tonynyc said:


> **** Bumping the thread *****
> 
> *So how is the journey going for everyone ... *



Slowly. <sigh>

One of 5 exams done. Once I'm done with those, I'll be ABD. Really looking forward to getting this doctorate finished.


----------



## FreekiTiki (Dec 12, 2013)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Slowly. <sigh>
> 
> One of 5 exams done. Once I'm done with those, I'll be ABD. Really looking forward to getting this doctorate finished.



Congrats! Soon you will be all done. It's a heck of an accomplishment just making it through all the hoops, not just getting the actual work done.


----------

